# acute renal failure in 3 year old cat



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello,
My 3 year old cat, Oliver, started showing signs of illness last weekend. I realized I hadn't had to fill his food bowl (he only eats dry food). By Sunday he was sleeping more and not eating at all. I took him to the vet on Monday, he had a low temp and blood work showed he was showing signs of kidney failure. Ultrasound was normal except for 1mm dilated renal pelvis which the radiologist wasn't too concerned about. He said to do a urine culture and sensitivity bc the ultrasound wasn't matching up with the elevated blood work. 
He stayed at the vet for 2 nights while they flushed his kidneys. He started eating almost immediately and his numbers went back to normal, except for slightly lowered potassium. He was back to normal for 2 days, and then I noticed he wasn't eating again. He is acting almost completely normal, except for the not eating. Took him back to the vet this am, and his temp was normal, but BUN was 75.6 and Creatine was 5.9. They kept him to give him fluids, and I am about to call them back to see whats happening.

Seriously.....WHAT IS HAPPENING???!!!

How can his ultrasound be normal, and his blood work creep back up again? Can another round of flushing fix this?? We dont' think he ate anything (indoor cat), but I did drop some Aleve the other day, and its possible I didn't get them all up without realizing it. I cant imagine he would eat it, as he wont even eat tuna or turkey or any wet food.

PLEASE HELP ME....I am losing my mind with the stress of this!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Since he is young and it is acute, chances are he did ingest, or in some way be exposed to, something toxic to kidneys. It could be aleve (ibuprofen is metabolized through kidneys) or something else.

Since it's not chronic, there is a chance for recovery of the organs, depending on the severity/permanency of the damage. Continue to work with your vet and hopefully Oliver will make it through fine.

The ultrasound won't necessarily show every renal symptom other than if there is an enlarged kidney or if the bloodflow to the kidney has become compromised.

There are a couple members on here who provide good advice for renal failure cats. I'm hoping they see this and can help you more with specific details.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Al524 - welcome to the forum!



Al524 said:


> ...We dont' think he ate anything (indoor cat), but _*I did drop some Aleve the other day*_, and its possible I didn't get them all up without realizing it...


Well, I'd bet a paycheque thats the answer to your "mystery".



> ALEVE® contains naproxen sodium, a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID).
> 
> Anti-inflammatory Drug Ingredients FAQ | ALEVE


Cats are almost unique in their inability to metabolize non-steroidal anti-inflammatories....their livers do not have the required enzymes. More here:


> Cats have a deficiency certain enzymes, glucuronyl transferases, which are responsible for glucuronidation, and hence their reduced ability to metabolise certain drugs such as aspirin, benzoic acid, serotonin[5], acetaminophen (paracetamol)[6] and meloxicam[7]. This makes the cat uniquely sensitive to certain medications, which at doses given at an equivalent dose to dogs is often fatal due to the _*slow metabolic clearance of these drugs and increased levels during excretion*_.
> 
> Glucuronidation - Cat


I'd say your're very lucky not to have lost him.



> How can....his blood work creep back up again?


Probably because not all of the drug had left his system...he needed more time on IV drip.

You need to call the Vet immediately and 1. tell him what you've discovered, and 2.request that he be kept on IV fluids for an extended period.

How long? There's a protocol for treating this same condition when it is caused by a Veterinary NSAID...it's usually 4-5 days on IV drip, followed by at-home fluid therapy for several weeks. IMO, that would be the very minimum that I would follow.

One other point: whatever you do, should the Vet recommend euthanasia, _*don't accept that recommendation yet*_. Cats can - and do - often make a full recovery, even after having blood test numbers that are "off the charts" (Vets will tell you they've never seen it.....perhaps because they haven't given any cat a chance to demonstrate it.) 

Some reading to get you up to speed:

*start:* Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Acute Kidney Injury

*IV Treatment protocol info:* Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Antibiotics and Painkillers

One final tidbit - If your Vet is questioning the information contained in that site I referenced, tell him/her the site is recommended by The American Association of Feline Practitioners AAFP | American Association of Feline Practitioners


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm glad you found the answer. Please get this guy the minimum care he requires and I'm sure you'll be more careful in the future, here's to your guy making a complete and swift recovery!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for your input!! He did say that it was possible all of the toxin didn't get out of him completely. Do you think he would need 4-5 additional days on the IV or 4-5 total, including the 2 he has already had? He has not recommended euthanasia, but did say if they flushed him again and the levels went back up, that I might want to see a specialist (Cornell Animal Hospital). Still waiting to hear back from the urinalysis. Will tell him about the slow metabolic clearance. I have been to Tanya's site, it is very informative. I was thinking we were out of the woods since his ultrasound was normal and he was acting normal.  Thank you again! Will keep you posted.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope Oliver makes a full recovery! I always get paranoid about dropping things on the floor like medicine, raisins, and chocolate! Why do those yummy snacks have to be poison to cats??? I love raisins and chocolate


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Poor Oliver....positive thoughts and huggs!!

Jeesh...with the amount of aleve I pop....I need to be more careful...WAY more careful


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> I hope Oliver makes a full recovery! I always get paranoid about dropping things on the floor like medicine, raisins, and chocolate! Why do those yummy snacks have to be poison to cats??? I love raisins and chocolate


Awwwwwwws. I love raisins and chocolate too.. :love2 I love anything chocolate ..I try not to bring it in the house...too tempting...enjoy it outside


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I just called to check on him, was only able to speak to a vet tech, as the vet was busy. She said he would call me back. She said he is still not eating  but she isn't sure if they gave him an appetite stimulant like they did last week. Not sure why they wouldn't. She said he is on IV fluids, but I asked was it the same as the flushing of the kidneys as last week and she seemed confused by my confusion. I guess, I was just trying to make sure they were flushing the kidneys. Last week, he was much worse off, behavior wise and numbers wise, and he started eating pretty quickly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor Oliver! I hope he feels better soon. I wish I could help but it sounds like there is great advice here!!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

The emotional roller coaster continues. This does not sound good... He said he is still just resting, not eating, but he wasn't concerned about the eating, said he will when he feels better. They did give him anti nausea medicine like last week, and they are flushing his kidneys. His urine showed lots of "casts" which I guess are unusual. He said the things in his urine were fine/granular, so that does not indicate an infection, so no anitibiotics. He also said he is leaking protein into his urine, rather than keeping it. He said he will flush him until they leave, and then again tomorrow. See what happens with numbers and eating. He said we might need to do a tissue biopsy at some point (at a specialist) if the flushing doesn't work. If the flushing doesn't work, I don't know that I can put him through that. I mentioned the possible Aleve connection, and that I had talked to someone who said Aleve takes a long time to get out of the system. He said he would have to look into it, bc he wasn't certain about the time frame for Aleve. Basically, if his numbers go back up, it must be some kind of hereditary issue that is screwing up his kidney function. Once again....sick to my stomach.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Casts are not uncommon in acute renal failure. The biopsy (it's not a difficult process for Oliver) will help determine the amount of physical damage to the organs. The vet might think he's throwing casts because of some cellular breakdown caused by the kidney not working.

Here is some 'cast' reading for you...

https://ahdc.vet.cornell.edu/clinpath/modules/ua-rout/castssed.htm

p.s., I know this isn't easy for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for your support! I did do some research after I put up the post. Found some possible hope and understood casts better. Also found out the protein leaking could be a result of the toxin, not just definitely genetic:

"Regeneration of renal tubular epithelium can occur if underlying cause can be removed and diminished." That goes with the cast information. Apparently casts are normal, and there are more when there is a problem with the kidney. But this can be taken care of if the flushing does its job.

Also: "Certain antibiotics and other meds can be toxic to the kidneys. When that occurs the sudden kidney damage they caused can cause your pet to leak protein into its urine."

Praying for a miracle for my Oliver! Hoping the flushing does its job completely this time!

Allison


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I was going to send this in reply to your message...then I saw your post above! So, here goes:

Just on eating:Anti-nausea meds are one thing. Often the problem is stomach acid - Pepcid AC is commonly used to counter this. I'd ask them to give him some of that as well. Here's some info on that Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Nausea, Vomiting, Appetite Loss and Excess Stomach Acid

PepcidAC also comes in an injectible form - which can be added into his IV drip.

I would have them begin assist-feeding him tomorrow....there's a "recovery" type food that they have there a/d® Canine/Feline Critical Care - Canned This is a very "attractive" food for cats - but,If he doesn't take it on his own, it can be given to him with a feeding syringe - "assist-feeding". Longer than a couple of days without food intake, and a problem begins to develop in the liver - cats can't 'live off' their body fat as most other mammals can. You may have to push for this feeding....strangely, I find that this is often overlooked by Vets when a cat's in hospital. The liver problem is commonly called "Fatty Liver Disease". To make your point with them, you might want to say 'I need you to do this...the last thing I need now is Fatty Liver Disease'. _That_ should trigger a reaction.

I need to go back to the top of the page with you: this 'dropping the pills' event - did this happen before his _*first*_ hospitalization, or, after?..... And, have you ever dropped pills aside from that one time?


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Will talk to them about the Pepcid AC. 

This was the first time I have dropped pills and it happened before the first hospitalization.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Al524 said:


> ... it happened before the first hospitalization.


Phew! You didn't trash my theory!

I thought that was the scenario...then, when I re-read your first post, I wasn't sure any more...therefore, my question.

And, remember the food, too. Here is what you don't want


> Hepatic lipidosis (HL) is a life-threatening condition that can occur when a cat is either completely anorexic (not eating anything) for 48 hours or more or is consuming less than 50% of his daily caloric needs over several/many days. It more commonly occurs when overweight cats are not consuming enough calories but cats that are carrying a proper amount of weight can also end up with HL.
> These 'calorie starved' cats end up with fat deposition in their liver which destroys the liver cells.
> 
> www.catinfo.org/


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Prayers and Hugs for Oliver and you...How scary.
All the things that are so toxic to our cats, I get a bit paranoid about any meds and even human vitamins. I've been knowen to crawl around on hands and knees with a flashlight looking for something I might have dropped...
(Thank you Stryker, those are good links to have added for quick reference.)
Keep us posted on Olivers progress, I am going to think positive.
atback


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

They are not sure if he ate last night, as the vet said they gave him a smorgasbord of food, but some of it was knocked over. His Creatine level has come down to 4.6 from 5.9. He was going to "turn up the fluids" to get the flushing working. he said he wouldn't put it too high bc that could be bad for his heart. I asked about the Famotidine (stomach protectant) that had been given to him last week when he was hospitalized. I wondered if that was why he got back to eating more quickly than it seems he is this time. He said he would have to look into it. That made me a little frustrated...why would you not automatically protect his stomach?
Last week, they didn't recheck his levels until after the second full day of fluids, so I cant tell if things are moving along slower/the same, as last time. After starting fluids last Tuesday afternoon, they were able to get his levels back to normal by Thursday afternoon. 
He said I could go visit him for awhile, so I probably will. I was worried thinking it would stress him out not being able to come home yet, but I thought it would be good for him to get out of the cage and snuggle....good for me too. Hanging on by my fingernails here :/
I feel like I am in a state of limbo. I hope to God this flushing works 100% this time, and his levels stay down. 
Thank you to all of you for your support and positive thinking!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

First, most of what you wrote is good to hear....and, as you noted, some not so good.

It is clear that you need a strategy to deal effectively with this:


> He said he would have to look into it.


You need one that you're comfortable with, or one that you can learn to be comfortable with.

One might be to immediately put the brakes on when you hear that phrase: Butt in immediately with 'OK, so that is followup item # 1...when could we get an answer to that?' Do you get my drift? Through you, I've heard him say this exact phrase a few times....and, it's fine, provided that *you do get an answer and a treatment decision is made asap*....but, it can't simply go off into space! You need to actually make a note of it, too, it needs to be recorded to ensure follow-up happens. It could be lost with info overload.

Another technique might be to respond with (e.g. re Pepcid) "Well, hang on, he got it last time...what harm is there to use it again now?" That way, you're being direct but in a very non-threatening way...

Now, whether or not he ate last night, he should be offered that recovery food today - the WET variety. You'll be there - you can see whether/not he is interested and will take it on his own. Try a little on your finger and see if that gets his attention. As I said, the food itself is very enticing/flavourful. If he won't take it, ask them to begin syringe feeding using that food. And, if you see him while you're there, use that line above about the Pepcid (Famotidine) on him.

You know, if he's not on IV at night there - are you in a position to take him overnight? That way, you could ensure he eats/he is assist-fed. I guess you need to consider how he might take the back-and-forth....if the stress level is moderate, I'd opt for it.

(You know, if the Rx foods area at the clinic is accessible, I'd just grab a can of that Hill's a/d on my way inside to see him, pop the top, stick my finger in the can and put it under his nose. Seriously! Then, I'd ask them for a dish for it. Dollars-to-doughnuts, they won't use wet foods...they never seem to - cheaper, of course to use dry!)

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just got back from seeing him. He looks pretty good and was acting normal.  Rubbing up against me, jumping off the table and up onto the counter. I asked about the Pepcid, and he said he put him on one that lasts longer than the Pepcid ( he said Pepcid only lasts a few hours). I didn't get the name of it, I should have. They brought me in some dry food for mr to try and get him to eat. He licked a couple of pieces, but wouldn't eat it.  I will ask if they can try the a/d when I call.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Great that he's feeling great!!!!!! That's gotta be a relief for you!

You know, I'd be saying this to them: 'Look, I forgot to tell you this...I want you to give him 1/2 a can of that Hill's a/d tonight, please...Make SURE it's the wet one...I'll call you in the AM because I really need to know if he's eating'.

Tip: when you call later, get past the receptionist...ask to speak with the staff/tech 'in the back' who is dealing with him...that comes from my own frustrated experience!

(I KNOW I'm pushing it, and, I know it's easy for me to say - I'm not the one dealing with them...it's just that this kitty *must* get something into him.)


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

You are right! This not eating thing is driving me crazy! Especially since he started eating after just a few hours on fluids last week. If he was eating, I would feel much better than I do now.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I called and they said they did try the a/d yesterday, but are going to give more anti nausea meds and give him more tonight, in hopes that he will eat it when the office quiets down. Fingers, toes, eyes, everything crossed!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oliver has a cheering section in Nebraska.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I feel for you and hang in there. With people or animals I find we have to be proactive since our loved ones are the most important to us and the medical community has many to deal with.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Oliver has a cheering section in Nebraska.


And one in Oregon too!

Got everything crossed to for luck ♧♧♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Called this am, and they don't think Oliver ate last night, but he is bright and alert! He has been looking and acting pretty normal (aside from the not eating) this whole time. How could he be so alert without eating? Waiting to hear about his creatine numbers, and hoping the are in the normal range with the past 2 days of flushing. I want to bring him home. I am thinking I will regardless, I don't want him to live in there any longer.
I am truly baffled. His ultrasound was normal, they were able to get him to eat and get his levels down in 2 days last week, and he was good for about 2.5 days before he started not eating again. What gives???
What food should I try to entice him with when I get him home? He has always been a dry food cat, even when offered wet food. Should I try the moister/pouch version food. I never have.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just talked to the vet. His BUN is just a few numbers above normal, and his Creatine is 3.3 (down from yesterdays 4.6). He is going to keep him on the IV until this afternoon, and I am going to go get him later. He is going to show me how to do fluids at home, and I am going to try to get him to eat here. I need good suggestions of foods to entice him to eat. I found people recommend fancy feast, temptations treats, halo treats, tuna, baby food. Anything else?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Bonito flakes on top of wet food always work for me!

I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Make sure you vacuum every nook and cranny before he comes home!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

where would I find bonito flakes?


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Look, at this point, if he is still refusing to look at that "recovery food", you MUST consider taking the bull by the horns to get calories into him. It's no longer sufficient to "offer" all kinds/enticements/treats/tuna/whatevers!!!

Please.....read through this article - skim it, even.......because, unless you understand the potential ramifications of his reduced caloric intake over the past two weeks (I think), this is what you are potentially heading toward: Hepatic Lipidosis

The stomach acid MUST be addressed - was he given the PepcidAC? I'm not talking about an anti-nausea drug. They are two different things.

The easiest way to get the PepcidAC into him is to use the injectible form and put it into the "mix" when you give the sub-q fluids. The tablets taste awful and usually make the cat foam at the mouth (as does the oral liquid) - so, many people put the tabs into small capsules - which works, but is an additional PITA which you can avoid by using the liquid form. Here is bit about that:


> *Famotidine Injectible*
> There are two types of famotidine injectible. There is a 10mg/ml strength without preservative, which is available in 2ml vials. Because it contains no preservatives, this has a short shelf life (it is intended for single use in humans). There is also a 10mg/ml strength available in a 20ml size vial. This contains a preservative and can be re-used, though it should be kept in the fridge.
> 
> You can use the injectible either by injecting it directly into your cat, or if your cat is on sub-Qs, by adding it to the injection port of your IV line. It is safe to take it out about 30 minutes before using it so it can warm up a little before use
> ...


OK. What I would do:


Pick up a few cans of this from the Vet: a/d® Canine/Feline Critical Care - Canned
Get a couple of needle-less syringes from the Vet's - you're going to use them to syringe-feed him - ask to see the sizes they have there...I found that the very large syringes are more difficult to use, they're "clumsy" so to speak. I just went looking here - the last one I used is a 6cc Monoject. It fits easily in my hand and allows me to squirt tiny amounts at a time without difficulty. Try some out and see which one you're most comfortable with, and take a few, maybe half dozen with you.
Here's a video of what you need to do: 





Remember what I mentioned earlier about using the right needles for the sub-q routine.......most Vets do not use those - but *ask for them*, it will make the job much easier! I think I mentioned them earlier but, if not, they are *Terumo UTW (ultra thin walled needles)*.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Read up on and ask your vet about syringe feeding. Just to get food down him. It's a slow process that takes time and patience but at least you can monitor what actually went down him. Ask if this is an option for you and if they could demonstrate the proper way to do it.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Al524 said:


> where would I find bonito flakes?


Some pet stores have it, and you can also get it from Asian supermarket. (I get mine from Japanese supermarket.) Some say Parmesian cheese works as well, but I haven't tried that on my cats.

Also available online
Cat Man Doo Dried Bonito Flakes Cat Treat .5 oz:


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Will read article and watch video. I will also ask if they have tried that there, although I would have thought they would've mentioned it.
I am also wondering why his levels went down somewhat quicker (even though they were higher) last week, and that he started eating after only a few hours of the IV then. Whereas now, third day in a row (but fifth overall) of flushing and his levels are not quite normal yet, and he is not eating. WHY IS HE NOT EATING??? AND HOW IS THIS NOT AFFECTING HIS ALERTNESS AND "BRIGHTNESS" THIS IS MAKING ME INSANE!!

He is being given something Pepcid like, but the vet said it is a different drug that lasts longer. Maybe they should go back to what he was on last week (the Pepcid) and see if that works?? Maybe his stomach doesn't like the other drug????? It's getting to the point where I have to tell myself to breathe. Not good.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Al524 said:


> He is being given something Pepcid like, but the vet said it is a different _*drug that lasts longer*_.


 ASK what that drug is. I'm not aware of any sustained-release antacid.



> Maybe they should go back to what he was on last week (the Pepcid) and see if that works?? Maybe his stomach doesn't like the other drug?????


IF what they're giving is an anti-NAUSEA, forget it....ask for one of the Acid Blockers - injectible format - Pepcid (famotidine) or Zantac 75 (ranitidine) Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Nausea, Vomiting, Appetite Loss and Excess Stomach Acid

Why is he not eating? We don't know. Rather than allow that to distract, it's better to 1. just cover all the bases (stomach acid) 2. get on with starting the eating process (assist-feed)

Who knows? It might be the stress....when he gets home, he just might start gobbling up the food!

Whatever. If you get back home armed with antacid, a/d food, food syringes, and fluids kit.....then you can start to sort out what's going to work.

'Thought of something: get him familiar with the empty feeding syringe before you start to use it.......let him see it, stroke his chin with it...leave it with him. Later, with the food in it, dip the tip in some food and rub it on his lips. (from my exp, you can't just "introduce by using" any new "tool" with a cat....brush, comb, toothbrush - it doesn't matter, they have to get accustomed to "knowing it" and knowing it as pleasurable before they'll accept it.) Call me anal, but I find the small details often make or break all the difference!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I called and left a message for a tech to call me back regarding the Pepcid. Waiting for their call. He was definitely on the Pepcid last week, bc I have that vet's report right here. Vet just called me back. Sounds like he was just giving him nausea meds. Said he would put the Pepcid in the bag of fluids for me along with B vitamins. He said I could also have a can of the a/d. He said his gut is telling him that his kidneys are getting worse, since his urine looked fine last week, and this week it had the casts. This would also explain why it's taking him longer to get his numbers down. He doesn't know why, and said being home on the fluids could help.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I understand renal issues are very important and I'm glad you're going to learn to administer the sub-q fluids.

But besides pepcid in the fluids, have they not discussed Oliver's not eating? Fatty liver disease could come into play if he doesn't get some food in him. It just seems odd to me that the vet hasn't discussed this.

Still have fingers crossed for Oliver that the renal issues are reversible.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Got Oliver home, and within the hour, he went and ate some of his regular dry food!!! I didn't see it happen, but my daughter heard him crunching and peeked at him. I'm guessing it was only a few pieces, but its SOMETHING!  plus he went to it himself!! I have some of the wet a/d down too, as well as other options. He has never liked wet food though. PRAYING he continues to eat!!! He has also slept on my lap 3 times in the past 5 hours! I could not be happier that he's home!They did give me a bag of fluids, which I will try tomorrow am. Wish me luck! They showed me how, and I watched a video on YouTube...hope I learned well! 
Thank you to all of you for your kind words and support! Keep sending those positive vibes, they seem to be working so far!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

It's great that he's back on home turf....and, it's a really good sign that he is at least, eating something on his own.

Just make sure you're monitoring exactly how much he's eating.

I'll mention something to you as a fwiw. There's a specialized online support group run by the woman who owns that kidney site. About two years ago, they took a poll on the top ten things they would do differently with their cats, if they were able to go back to the beginning - when they first got their cats. The number two on that list was that they would have fed wet foods from day one.

Cats that are dry food addicts can adjust to wet foods. There is info on that if you're interested.

If you do get to assist feeding him, that could be a start in that direction for him.

I'm sure you're sleeping well tonight!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oliver had a very good day today! It started off with him bringing me a toy in the am when I woke up and then him laying on me before I got out of bed  Then we went downstairs and he ate about 10 pieces of dry food. A few minutes later he went over and ate about 10 more. He threw up a little after that, maybe too much too soon. He drank some water from the tap (why does he insist on this method? I have a water fountain for him, but I rarely see him drink from it.). He went back to his food on his own 5 or 6 times that I saw, and he ate about 20 pieces each time 
The first attempt at the sub Q fluids was a semi disaster. Lets just say, he moved, my daughter and I got sprayed and I stabbed myself in the finger  When we tried again a few minutes later, I got more on his back than in his skin. Thankfully, my PM administration of fluids was much more successful...no leaks! He has been sleeping on my lap multiple times a day...I am loving it!! Hoping this eating, drinking and snuggling continues, and he is on the road to recovery!! Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts! You guys rock!!
I am continuing to put the wet food out, maybe at some point he will show some interest. My Austin ate wet and dry food the last few years of his life when we first got Oliver, and Oliver never even tried to touch it. Funny guy. When I started feeding it to Austin, he thought he hit the jackpot! Will see if Oliver ever warms up to it.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

It's so great that Oliver is doing well! Hopefully, he will continue to improve and back to his old self in no time


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh I'm so happy for Oliver and you!
I hope he just keeps on getting better and better!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

A weird thought. He must like the smell of the dry food. What would happen if you mixed some in with the wet. Maybe he would try it?


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

A little nervous this am. He didn't follow his routine of bringing me a toy in my room during the night, and he is not eating so far this am. He used the litterbox and looked out the windows for awhile, but just smelled the food.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe Oliver was worn out from his big day yesterday. Keep an eye on his eating and activity and keep administering the sub-q. When is he due for bloodwork again?


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

We don't have a set appt, but they gave a bag with five days worth of fluids, which will take us to Monday. Just gave him his fluids, he is not a fan of that! Still acting normal, but not eating yet.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any update on Oliver?
Is he eating?
Wishing all the best!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

He ate a treat, a piece of dry food, and a spider that he hunted in the basement yesterday. Still acting totally normal (except for the not eating). May try to finger feed today. Nervous, stressed,exhausted and sick to my stomach. I don't want to stress him out, as he already puts up with the sub q. But, it's worth a try.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I really hope you look into assist feeding. So many other problems can develop when they stop eating. I would try to get some food into him today if he still hasn't eaten. Do it in the bathroom because the first few times will be messy until you get the hang of it.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Definitely try to get him eating. There's at least one other current thread (I think two) with cats who haven't eaten in a while. When this happens there's a chance a cat will develop fatty liver disease. I can't find it right now, but someone (I think laurief) posted information about the disease as well info on how to assist feed your cat. Since Oliver ate a fairly decent amount on 8/1, I doubt his liver has developed the disease, but you definitely don't want to go down that road.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You DEFINITELY need to get food into him, and not just a bite here and there. He needs to take in at least 5-6 oz of canned food (or the caloric equivalent of dry food) EVERY DAY. If he won't eat on his own, you need to assist feed him in order to protect his liver. If he doesn't eat adequately, he is at risk of developing potentially fatal hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver disease), which he certainly does NOT need on top of the kidney issues.

Don't worry about stressing him out. It'll be a LOT more stressful for him if he develops HL. So go ahead and do whatever needs to be done right now to get food into him. These two links will provide you with lots of tips, tricks, and techniques for getting food into him until he feels like eating on his own again:

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Persuading Your Cat to Eat
AssistFeed.com: Advice to help a sick cat who will not eat

You can also ask your vet for an appetite stimulant for him. I have had good results with a low dose of cyproheptadine with my kidney cats. It helps keep them eating, along with an acid blocker (I use Zantac 75 instead of Pepcid AC).

Don't wait around for his appetite to return on its own. The longer he goes without eating, the worse he'll feel, and the less inclined he will be to eat anything at all. 

Laurie


----------



## lilasmom (Jul 1, 2013)

I also suggest assist feeding him, possibly with some large syringes filled with gruel ( wet food mixed with water until apple sauce texture). It is very vital that he eats right now, maybe even try some plain boiled chicken. Whatever you do, he MUST eat. Even if he hates you for a little bit forcing him to eat, it is better than the alternative.

Also, once everything is better, I really think you should try adding a significant portion of wet food in the diet. I know you said he really likes the dry food better, but it is bad for him. Doesn't matter if it is Orijen or Cat Chow, dry food is harmful to their bodies and can cause kidney or liver issues. Since he has already had some kidney issues, this is very important because you don't want to put more stress on them.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm sorry it as been a few days without an update. This has been quite a roller coaster. Oliver did return to eating on his own on Saturday, and I am still getting some wet food in him through assist feeding. He is still behaving pretty normally, except that I don't think he is eating as much as he used to.... I keep working on that! He took long cat naps over the weekend, I was worried he wouldn't wake up, but then he would, and be happy as a clam! I finished the bag of fluids on Monday, and the vet made up 2 more bags to get us through the next 10 days. He is pretty good about the fluids, but he is happy to run out when it's over! We are supposed to recheck levels in 2 weeks.
I am running a fine line between researching this, and being obsessed! I cannot figure out how this happened?!? When I try to put the pieces of the puzzle together I get frazzled. The fact that his ultrasound was normal (aside from the 1mm dilation of renal pelvis that the radiologist wasn't too concerned with) and that he's acting pretty normal give me hope that he can pull through this. I'm a litte worried that he isn't eating as much as I think he used to, but he's not throwing up either. He pooped this am too, which he hadn't done in a few days...that's gotta be a good sign, right?!? I wake up in the middle of the night and cannot fall back asleep, bc I keep trying to figure out how to make him all better. 
He is still not choosing any wet food on his own...any suggestions of kinds to try?
Thank you for all of your kind words!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Praying Olivers on the mend!
Hang in there...HUGS. ♡♡


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm so glad he is doing better. Hopefully, he will continue to improve and be back to his normal self 

As for wet food, you could try a few different cans from the pet store and see which flavors he prefers (my cats prefer turkey over chicken and dislike beef). You can get small 3oz cans, so you don't have to waste too much.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Al524 said:


> I'm a litte worried that he isn't eating as much as I think he used to, but he's not throwing up either. He pooped this am too, which he hadn't done in a few days...that's gotta be a good sign, right?!?


Pooping and not throwing up are both definitely good signs, but the diminishment of appetite is something that you want to keep a VERY close eye on. Cats can lose weight so gradually that you don't notice it until the weight loss has become extreme. I lost one of my kidney cats that way, and I doubt if I'll ever get over the guilt. That won't happen again, though, because after losing Bitsy, I purchased a digital baby scale (this was back in 2007) and have been weighing all of my cats every two weeks ever since. I maintain a spreadsheet of their weights so that I can track any changes and adjust food portions, as necessary, to maintain optimal weights. If a cat's weight is trending downward and I can't stabilize it, or if there is sudden, significant weight loss, it's off to the vet we go.

I STRONGLY recommend you buy a digital baby scale and start weighing Oliver every week or two. This way, you will know if he is losing weight, and you can address the problem more aggressively before it seriously impacts his health.

My first CRF cat started with acute renal failure which converted into chronic renal failure. That can happen, esp. with an elderly cat like my Pea. Oliver is much younger and healthier overall, so he stands a good chance of fully recovering from ARF, but you need to be aware that he may not fully recover and may convert to CRF, instead. This is another reason why you need a scale. It'll help you more closely monitor his condition at home.



> I wake up in the middle of the night and cannot fall back asleep, bc I keep trying to figure out how to make him all better.


The most important things his body needs for recovery are food and water. Keep up with the fluids, and keep up with the assist feeding, as necessary, to make sure he is taking in his "normal" caloric intake EVERY DAY. Don't fall into the convenient trap of believing that "some" food is "enough" food. He needs to take in enough calories every single day so that he maintains an optimal weight. If he's already fallen below his optimal weight, then he needs extra calories to regain the weight he's already lost.



> He is still not choosing any wet food on his own...any suggestions of kinds to try?


This link will provide you with lots of tips, tricks, and techniques to prompt him to eat more canned food:

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wanted to check on Oliver and you...
Hope things are improving.


----------



## WinterMoon (Jul 1, 2013)

If your cat ingested Aleve, that's REALLY REALLY BAD news and to think that he's still well is a miracle. I'd suggest, just like everyone else, to inform your vet about this and definitely have your cat on IV. 

Good luck and lots of hugs and kisses for Oliver!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Get your hands on some Tiki Cat if you can. It's outrageously expensive for a canned food (cost as much per ounce as the commercial raw I feed) but my cats have gone crazy over it. 

Fancy Feast Classic is also a good one for cats resistant to wet food. The classic line only.

Use incentive toppers like forti flora.

Praying for your little one.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow reading this post is re living my own experience...it's important to get the test results ASAP to monitor his levels...food is vital...have you tried baby food? My Link loved the ham and ham gravy. I thought in the beginning some food was better than none. I found out quickly it's important they finish one can and any extra is bonus. That was for Link since he weighed 3.6...lots of water as well...they like to drink from tap because cats naturally don't trust standing water and his stomach is upset so he doesn't want anything additional to make it worse. Fact is, there isn't anything you can do except make sure he eats and drinks...give him fluid and lots of love...Link was hospitalized 5 days and I was there 3x a day to help encourage food...be encouraged. Please keep us updated and sending prayers up on your behalf...give Oliver a hug from your fur baby family) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oliver is still hanging in there! He is doing really well...still going to his food on his own, but I don't think he is eating as much as he did before this saga began. I have been smearing some of the a/d in his mouth a few times a day too. His pooping schedule is way off...hasn't pooped since Tuesday. But no throwing up. He is acting almost completely normal...maybe just a little less playful. He has been rabbit and bird watching out the windows and catching flies that get into the house. He is still quite nimble  He does seem to be doing a lot of stretching, especially of his back legs. I feel like I read this has something to do with kidneys too 
We have been doing fluids twice a day for the past 10 days, and were going to try to go to once a day starting today to see how he does. 
I did try baby food (chicken I think) last night. He was not a big fan. Still not eating any wet food on his own, but will eat it off the floor if it falls out of his mouth when I am trying to get it in there. I got some new kinds at the pet store yesterday. We'll see how it goes. He just really has no interest in the wet food  My previous cats lived to 16 and 17 on dry food. The 17 year old got wet the last couple years too, bc his kidneys started going, and that was the first I had heard of the importance of wet food. Oliver is sticking to his guns on this one...won't choose it.

We still don't know if he did get an Alleve or if it is a hereditary condition. I am hoping this was just an acute episode that will be reversed. I am concerned about his eating habits. He IS eating, but he still seems on the skinny side, and the less than normal pooping. I am going to try and get some nutri-cal today.

Thanks again for all of your kind words and support!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update! You shouldn't give nutri-cal to cats with kidney failure. I don't exactly remember why, my vet told me, when I asked for it for my CKD kitty. I _think_ it's because it's too high in vitamin A for them.

Don't give up on the wet food battle! He is going to need to be on wet food all his life.

Cats may seem "fine" on dry food, but they are so much MORE than "fine" on a wet diet.

There are plenty of tricks you can try, and if he likes it better off the floor, give it to him off the floor! What ever it takes, at this point, including bribery, such as dusting a little fortiflora or other tasty incentive over the food

All Paws crossed Oliver continues to improve.

The lack of poop may be because he isn't eating enough, but if he hasn't pooped by the time your vet opens tomorrow, give the vet a call and let her know.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

How much fluid are you giving him TOTAL each day? If he's not pooping for days on end, he's either not eating adequately, or he's constipated. Either way, you should NOT be reducing his fluid intake unless he's receiving MORE than 100ml daily. If your reduce his fluid intake while he's constipated, you'll make matters MUCH WORSE for him.

I agree that you should continue trying to convert him to canned food ... or to a raw diet, if he won't touch canned. Have you tried all of the tips and tricks mentioned at the following link?:

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health

Laurie


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Laurie you are right on with the directions I was given for Link of course you usually are ) thank you for the update on Oliver  link didn't like the chicken either..only ham and ham gravy... Most important key to this is for him to eat, drink, poo and tee..I don't know why they lose coordination with their mouths...how about his eyes? Is he alert or stares into space? Lots of love, pictures, videos and toys) hugs to you both)) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip in the nutri cal. I saw that that helps cats put on weight. Will keep trying the wet food. What about "kitten milk"? He's never had it, so he probably won't like it anyway. He ate 3 different times this am in his own (dry food) and I gave him some a/d too. This is my last 1/4 can of the a/d. 
We have been giving him 100 ml twice a day. I don't think he's constipated. Haven't seen him straining. This limbo land is wreaking havoc on me!
He is very alert and played with the peacock feather this am. Not staring off...I had a 17 year old cat that got like that at the end 
Appreciate all the positive energy!!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Al524 said:


> Thanks for the tip in the nutri cal. I saw that that helps cats put on weight.


I am not aware of any problem associated with Nutrical and kidney disease, and I've used it in the past with my kidney cats. That's not to say that there isn't some sort of nutritional problem with it and kidney disease. I just haven't read about it.



> What about "kitten milk"?


Dairy is generally high in phosphorus, which is a no-no for renal cats. 



> He's never had it, so he probably won't like it anyway.


You need to adopt a more optimistic attitude toward what you offer him to eat. If you give him something, believing that there's no way he's going to eat it, you're almost guaranteeing that he won't eat it. 



> He ate 3 different times this am in his own (dry food) and I gave him some a/d too.


Eating something is certainly better than eating nothing.



> We have been giving him 100 ml twice a day.


Whoa!!! That is a LOT of fluid to be giving every day! In that case, I'd definitely take him down to 100ml daily if he were mine. I nearly killed one of my cats by overhydrating him (fluid amounts recommended by my vet), and that's NOT something you want to see your boy go through.



> I don't think he's constipated. Haven't seen him straining.


If he's not constipated, and you're certain that he's not eliminating outside of the litterbox, then he's not eating enough to produce stool, and that's a problem. I will again suggest that you purchase a digital baby scale so that you can closely monitor his weight before he loses too much weight and gets into even more medical trouble.

Laurie


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

lovetimesfour said:


> You shouldn't give nutri-cal to cats with kidney failure. I don't exactly remember why, my vet told me, when I asked for it for my CKD kitty. I _think_ it's because it's too high in vitamin A for them.


That's an important 'heads-up!', lovetimesfour.



> *Nutri-Cal*
> You may be offered a high calorie supplement called Nutri-Cal, which comes in a tube. Many vets stock it, and although it is relatively *high in carbohydrates* and has some *additives*, which mean it is not the best choice for a cat, it does help tempt some cats to eat, so it might be of help during a crisis. Nutri-Cal appears to contain a relatively *high amount of Vitamin A,* so do check with your vet before using this, because too much   Vitamin A is not good for CKD cats.
> 
> Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Persuading Your Cat to Eat - Nutri-Cal





> I don't think he is eating as much as he did before
> 
> 
> I am concerned about his eating habits. He IS eating...
> ...


Alison, I'm going to suggest that you take him to the clinic for a quick weigh-in. That will give you the objective information that you need to make adjustments to his food intake. Better to know he is losing weight, and take action, than to discover that he's become emaciated. (And, that's what most often happens with kidney cats, they just fade away, unnecessarily.) If he's a fluffy long-hair cat, that coat can easily mask deterioration. With short-hair cats, there's still a weight loss masking going on - the masking is simply the ongoing, almost hourly observation of the cat...change is impossible to notice - time lapse photography would be its only evidence.

You have to go to the clinic tomorrow, _anyway_.....you need more canned a/d food. Take him along 'for the ride'!

Oliver may not be constipated - because, with the amount of water he's getting, that would be _unlikely_. *BUT*, he's not producing stool. That tells me that there isn't sufficient stool in his rectum to "trigger" a bowel movement. Why insufficient stool? *Insufficient food intake*.

Something for your list of items to discuss with your Vet: the addition of some Vitamin B12...


> Methylcobalamin has been found by members of   Tanya's CKD Support Group to be very helpful for various CKD-related problems, including anaemia, incontinence, appetite loss and constipation. *If you are using famotidine (Pepcid AC), it may reduce the absorption of vitamin B12 from food, so it might be worth supplementing it.*
> Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - B Vitamins, Including Vitamin B12 (Methylcobalamin)


I have read the reports of people in Tanya's group whose cats were 'down'/'off'/'not themselves'....the supplementation with B-12 produced remarkable changes in their cats' presentation.


btw....he has given you a tip on how to get wet food into him:


> ...Still not eating any wet food on his own, _*but (he) will eat it off the floor if it falls out of his mouth*_


Perhaps small tidbits on the floor are more appealing than a splotch on a plate or in a dish. And, perhaps the a/d is more 'interesting' than previously thought.....

Have you tried making a couple ounces of 'a/d soup' and presenting it, slightly warmed, on a small plate ("side plate")....or dish? You might first get his attention by 'accidentally' spilling just a few drops in front of him.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, he finally took a poop, so that's good  he ate some more when he woke up from a nap, and he hasn't had fluids since last night. I have warmed up the a/d and most of his food is now on the saucers from my dinnerware. There is the Pepcid, KCL and vitamin B in his fluids. I'm sorry...I don't mean to be negative about him not trying things, he is just so much more set in his ways than any other cat I have had...still love him....still trying to help him through this!!!!!  just hooked up a new water bowl. Has a slide for the water to run down. He as already drank out of it twice. He was a little leery of the other fountain one I had.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That's excellent! What did his stool look like - shape, size, color, firmness, etc?


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

found a reference (why nutrical is not good for cats with kidney failure). This is the same thing I was told by my vet 7 years ago

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Persuading Your Cat to Eat


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Stool was about six pieces, dark brown, firm. When he went on Tuesday, it was one really long piece. He has usually gone in smaller pieces, even before this madness began. Thanks for the link about the nutri cal!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Hurray for POOP!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah! Thats the way to go Oliver!
(In more ways than one!)
This is Great news and you are a Special
Person for hanging in there with him!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That's great to hear about little Oliver! 

I've been worried because my stray wasn't eating much at all, then eating more, but not nearly as much as he usually does, and I know from what I've read here that cats can develop fatty liver disease pretty quickly. 

Do you measure out his dry food? It might be helpful to put 1 C. of dry in a bowl, then put what's left back in the measuring cup at the end of the day to see how much he actually ate. It can be hard to guesstimate, especially if the bowl's fairly large. 

Did you have any luck with the baby food? When Margaux was sick recently, she lapped it up at the vet, but she wasn't interested at all when I tried it at home. She did like the a/d wet food for a few days, then wasn't interested. She went back to her usual piglet self quickly enough though. I hope the same happens to Oliver!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

spirite said:


> Do you _measure out_ his dry food? It might be helpful to put 1 C. of dry in a bowl, then put what's left back in the measuring cup *at the end of the day to see how much he actually ate*. It can be hard to guesstimate,


I just made a post in another thread......and, immediately thought of Oliver.

Alison, I can't remember if you're keeping a 'daily diary' of what's happening with him, but I know from my own experience that, if I do not write down the essential details, all of them will be lost after (even) a couple of days.

Perhaps a food intake diary with as exact numbers as you can detail...

I remember you being specific around some dates for litterbox deposits, but if you're not doing a diary 'thing', it would probably help to get one going.

Detailed records also help us see trends over the longer period and can remind us what worked as a remedy 'last time'....Tanya's thoughts are here Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - *Keeping Records*


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Great idea. I have been keeping a cat journal since my first special needs cat, in 1985.

I record what they eat and when, medications, bowel habits, any unusual behavior or symptom (in case it may be leading to something, I can pin point when it started) and so on.

One page to a day. One column to a cat. I use different color inks for different topics, so I can find certain things with a quick glance.

It currently, with three cats, looks like this:


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

How is Oliver? Thinking and praying for y'all....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oliver is still hanging in there. He ate more today than he has been and drank some water too. We switched him over to 100ml of fluids once a day (we were doing it twice a day), and he seems to be holding strong even with receiving less fluids. Still behaving pretty normal...and refusing every wet food I give him. I tried the temptation treats... he won't even eat them alone, let alone on the wet food. He is stubborn! I have tried Friskies, Fancy Feast, Science Diet, Iams and a couple of "healthy" ones from the pet store that I cant remember the brand. Thank you for the continued prayers!!!


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's an article that may help with the transition from dry to wet food . It's on Dr. Lisa Pierson's website: http://www.catinfo.org/docs/TipsForTransitioning1-14-11.pdf

And one more from Dr. Karen Becker's website: How to Switch Your Cat to a Healthy Diet

Hopefully something there might help.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Seeing as Oliver does need to eat...
Do you think if you added water to his dry kibble, that he might eat and get some extra fluid? 
Maybe add some of the canned to the kibble and water for 'Gravy'...
Hugs and Hope!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

How's our patient Oliver doing ??? Hope you are getting a little rest thinking of y'all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Alison, were you able to check his weight?


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oliver still seems to be doing well. He is eating more (still only the dry) and drinking as well. He pooped again today, so still on the 5 day schedule, but he has eaten more the past 2 days, so I am hoping to see an increase in that department. He is being more playful and running around, playing with us and his toys. He brought me a toy at 1 am two nights ago...just like he used to.  I haven't weighed him yet, but we all think he is feeling less skinny when we pet him. Not completely back to normal, as his bones on his back near his tail are still a little bony, but better. Will try to weigh him later. My son just sprained his ankle, and my parents, brother and nephew came for a visit....my sanity levels are stretched pretty thin at this point! I continue to embrace the positivity from all of you, and am hoping for the best possible outcome with Oliver. Thank you!!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Al524 said:


> Oliver still seems to be doing well. He is eating more (still only the dry) and drinking as well. He pooped again today, so still on the 5 day schedule, but he has eaten more the past 2 days, so I am hoping to see an increase in that department. He is being more playful and running around, playing with us and his toys. He brought me a toy at 1 am two nights ago...just like he used to.  I haven't weighed him yet, but we all think he is feeling less skinny when we pet him. Not completely back to normal, as his bones on his back near his tail are still a little bony, but better. Will try to weigh him later. My son just sprained his ankle, and my parents, brother and nephew came for a visit....my sanity levels are stretched pretty thin at this point! I continue to embrace the positivity from all of you, and am hoping for the best possible outcome with Oliver. Thank you!!


Glad to hear Oliver is doing well!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Its wonderful to hear Oliver is doing so much better!!
Prayers aand Huggs!!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

SO happy to read that progress report))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

You go, Oliver!!!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Got nervous today, he seemed to sleep a lot, and then I had to out for a few hours. When I came back, he didn't eat, and jst went back to sleep after a brief period of being up. But....he has made up for lost time for the past 4 hours he has been eating quite a bit.  his back feels like its filling in....weighed him. 10 lbs. he's always been a long slender cat. I will have to call the vet Monday about his weight, I thought I had it on his paperwork...but I think this is close to his normal weight.Hoping these are all good signs. REALLY nervous for when we stop the fluids to see how he does. PRAYING that this nightmare will be over!!! Those of you that have been following my posts during this crisis....do you think he could pull through this, and even not need fluids anymore??!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Al, all I can say is, I know a large number of people here, are all pulling for Oliver and you!
That hes eating and putting some weight back on is a good thing!!
He hasn't given up, so don't you!!
We're here for support and ready to listen
anytime..
Prayers and Hugs


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If he were mine, I wouldn't stop fluids until I had bloodwork run again to see how his kidney values were doing. 

Laurie


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just made appt to do blood work tomorrow. They were telling me to not let him eat after midnight, but I am not comfortable with that, as I am so happy he is eating now!! They said he could have a little in the am, and I am going to bring him at noon. Hoping for excellent news!!! Paws, fingers, arms and legs crossed!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I know you want to keep him eating. I have three kidney cats myself, so I'm well aware of how precious every mouthful of food is for them. However, you should NOT give your boy ANY food for AT LEAST 8 hrs prior to a blood test. If he eats, the fat from the food will be circulating in his bloodstream, and that can skew some of the test results. The whole point of having bloodwork run is to get accurate results, so do NOT feed him after 3:30 a.m. tomorrow morning (that'll give him 30 mins to eat) at the absolute latest.

When I have bloodwork run on my kidney cats, I withhold food for 8-10 hrs prior to the blood draw. Then I take food with me to the vet's office and feed the cat immediately after the blood has been drawn. That way, at least the cat doesn't have to wait until we get home to eat.

Laurie


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Having seen the discussion about pre-blood-draw fasting in Tanya's Feline CKD support group, and those peoples' referencing back to the Tanya site, I'll put this 'out there':



> *Fasting a Cat Before Tests*
> If cats are not fasted before blood draws, then *lipaemia* may occur, particularly if the cat has eaten a meal rich in fat. This means that lipids (fats) are suspended in the blood, which may make the sample thicker and harder to test.
> 
> However, _lipaemia is relatively rare in feline blood samples_, and even if it is present, it is unlikely to make a major difference to the test results. Therefore *it is not usually necessary for a cat to fast before the usual tests for CKD, and overall I think it is a bad idea because an empty stomach can increase the risk of stomach acid; plus when they are being fasted, cats simply do not understand why we won't feed them, which is stressful for them*, especially if other family cats continue to get fed whilst they do not. However, for certain specialised tests, such as those for parathyroid hormone or pancreatitis, fasting for twelve hours may be necessary; be guided by your vet.
> ...


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for that info Stryker. I am incredibly uncomfortable withholding food from him, especially since he has become so much more interested in eating over these past few days!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

It is extremely important to fast kitty before blood work. Since his appointment is at noon, get up at 1:30 a.m. and give him a small WET meal, don't feed dry, it takes too long to digest. That will give him a 10 hour fast. Then feed him as soon as you get home from the vet.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Changed the appt for tomorrow am. Still not comfortable with the fasting. He doesn't eat wet food, and doesn't always eat the dry overnight. They said it would be ok if he had a little bit, so I'm going with that. Yesterday, he ate the most he's eaten since this ordeal began. Still no throwing up and pooping is getting back to normal schedule too. I'm continuing to pray for a miracle for Oliver!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Dry food stays in the stomach a very long time before it even begins to move. It will not hurt him to fast for 10 hours. I wonder who it was who told you it was okay if he had "a little bit". A receptionist who should not be giving out that kind of information?

I disagree with whoever told you that. Fasting before blood work is very important.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Hit the trigger too fast! Anyway, all paws crossed for a good outcome for Oliver tomorrow!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Al524 said:


> Changed the appt for tomorrow am. Still not comfortable with the fasting. He doesn't eat wet food, and doesn't always eat the dry overnight. They said it would be ok if he had a little bit, so I'm going with that. Yesterday, he ate the most he's eaten since this ordeal began. Still no throwing up and pooping is getting back to normal schedule too. I'm continuing to pray for a miracle for Oliver!


I am believing with you sister!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lots of Prayers and Hugs for Oliver and you.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Blood levels better, but not what I was hoping for. Creatinine 2.6, BUN 42 (they were 3.3 and "almost normal" wen he left the vet on 7/31.) Everything else was normal, including potassium which was low before. He is prescribing anabolic steroids to help keep him from dropping weight, help kidneys filter better and slow down kidney disease. He said he didn't prescribe it before bc He didn't think Oliver was going to get this far. He's also going to give me a different brand of kidney diet food for him to try, as he wouldn't eat the other one he gave me. The roller coaster continues....


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Al524 said:


> Blood levels better, but not what I was hoping for. Creatinine 2.6, BUN 42 (they were 3.3 and "almost normal" wen he left the vet on 7/31.) Everything else was normal, including potassium which was low before. He is prescribing anabolic steroids to help keep him from dropping weight, help kidneys filter better and slow down kidney disease. He said he didn't prescribe it before bc He didn't think Oliver was going to get this far. He's also going to give me a different brand of kidney diet food for him to try, as he wouldn't eat the other one he gave me. The roller coaster continues....


At least Oliver is on the right track. Sometimes, that's all you can hope for.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Al524 said:


> Blood levels better, but _not what I was hoping for._
> 
> He is prescribing _anabolic steroids to help keep him from dropping weig_ht
> 
> ...


First off, and, because _*this*_ is something that is gnawing at me, what is his current weight and what was his weight when all this began?

The steroid will probably increase his appetite. This *could* be a good thing..._provided that whatever food he's taking in is high quality_...good protein and fat levels from _good quality_ _*meat*_ _sources_.....something missing from the so-called "prescription diets".

IMO, the only recognized value of these "kidney diets" is their low phosphorous levels. *Phosphorous is the key factor to monitor and eliminate when managing nutritional intake of kidney cats.*

Kidney cats waste away on those "prescription diets".

There is a wide variety of commercial food with low phosphorus levels that you can use.

There are also "additives" that you can use....to 'mop up' phosphorous and prevent it from entering his system. These "additives" are called phosphorous binders, and will allow you to feed some nutritious foods which contain phosphorous levels which are higher than desired.

From my own experience of participating in Tanya's CKD Support Group, I believe that, at this point, you would greatly benefit from joining that group. You've stabilized your boy, you must prevent further weight loss (and you've been given the first tool to do that, the steroid) and nutritional advice (IMO) is high on your list of needs. Additionally, there's the never-ending roller coaster syndrome...something that participation in that group will mitigate. Until one has experienced such groups firsthand, appreciation of that aspect/benefit is impossible.

You'llfind the group here: Tanya's Feline CKD Support Group just click on the blue button....if you don't have a Yahoo account, click on 'get an account' button...that will provide full access to group services

Info on diet and nutritional needs Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Diet and Nutrition Overview

Info on food to seek and to avoid Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Diet and Nutrition Overview

Info on this "low phosphorous" thing-ie Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Which Foods to Feed, and Which to Avoid

Info on phosphorous binders Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - The Importance of Phosphorus Control


About your Vet's comment/reasoning for not previously being aggressive with treatment.....that would be an amber flag for me....and a wake-up reminder that I will need to be Oliver's advocate in future decision-making.

If there's info-overload because of all the above.....the group can help sort it out...little bites at a time!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

His weight on 7/23 was 10.8, that was when I brought him in for his first round of IVs. His weight on 7/25 when I brought him home after the 2 days of IV was 11.4. When I brought him in on 7/29, he was at 10.1, and today he was 10.1. He must've lost weight by the time I brought him home on 7/31, but they didn't give me a weight for that day. he appeared much skinnier, and wasn't eating while he was at the vet for 3 days. He looks much better, and his back has filled in since then, so I was surprised to hear was 10.1. 
He did give me the Hills k/d. Oliver ate 5 pieces immediately when I gave it to him, then walked away and ate about 25 of the Science Diet Sensitive Stomach that he usually eats. His other food that he eats is the Science Diet Optimal care. I looked on the link of dry foods, and I think it seems like these may be good as far as protein and phosphorus?!? Total rookie here, I will join that group when I get a minute. This summer has been a nightmare. I am pretty sure I have an ulcer by now.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally found some bonito flakes today....Oliver continues his stubborn streak! I have never seen a cat so resistant to wet food!!
Started the every other day fluids...he had some Thursday, none last night, and just gave him some tonight. Everything seems the same, except he did throw up about an hour after I gave him the steroid this morning...  Still eating pretty good. Paws crossed!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Al, no advice, but I can relate....
I think some of my cats added to my 
white/silver/grey hair!
Sure hoping Oliver comes around....
(And they say, Mules are stubborn! )
Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I absolutely have more gray hairs from the past month! Thank you for the support!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Any updates? How is Oliver and how are you? Thinking of y'all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Al...How goes the battle?
How is Oliver doing?
Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all, sorry for the delayed response, it was back to school/work week at our house. 
Oliver is doing sooooooooo well!! Thank God! My first few days back at work were a little rough, as I was a nervous wreck about making sure he was eating. He has tripled the amount he is eating!! I have to weigh him today, but about a week ago he was 11 pounds, so he has gained back his weight! He is playing, running and totally himself again! I have been doing 100 ml of fluids daily. The new vet says maybe 6 weeks more of daily fluids. It's going fine, I just hope maybe he won't need them some day. At the same time, I am a nervous wreck to stop giving them bc he is doing so well!!
I got a copy of all his bloodwork since this began, if anyone is interested in the numbers. I am so incredibly hopeful that this is going to be behind us soon, yet at the same time, afraid to be hopeful because of that first time we brought him home and he seemed to be fine, but his numbers went back up. Since he's eating and acting better and has gained his weight back, my stress levels have gone down a bit. And today is his birthday  Oliver turns 4 today! 
Thank you to everyone for praying for my Oliver, and for checking on him!! Still welcome any advice!!!

Allison


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What?!? HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLIVER!

I know this has been stressful for you and I'd probably be cautious looking forward too. But take a moment and really enjoy this day when he's stable, happy, eating and appreciating his loving home.

Great report. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Allison, 
Its so good to hear Olivers doing better!
Happy Birthday Oliver! 
Prayers and Hugs!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thought I would try and get a picture of my handsome boy on here for all of you to see who you have been crossing your paws for! I think I attached it as my profile pic.... We'll see if it worked. Thank you again for your support and prayers!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Al524 said:


> Thought I would try and get a picture of my handsome boy on here for all of you to see who you have been crossing your paws for! I think I attached it as my profile pic.... We'll see if it worked. Thank you again for your support and prayers!


I don't see any picture of Oliver...Avatar or otherwise! Would love to see a picture of this boy!!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't know why it didn't show up! If I click on my user name on the left and then click view public profile, I can see him. I don't know why he doesn't show up right under it like your kitty pic does?! I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When you click on _view public profile_, that's your profile picture. You need to upload an avatar separately.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Al524 said:


> Hmmm, I don't know why it didn't show up! If I click on my user name on the left and then click view public profile, I can see him. I don't know why he doesn't show up right under it like your kitty pic does?! I must be doing something wrong.


When I was trying to figure out how at first...I found I forgot to hit "Save Changes" DUH!!  I'm on my phone right now and the app is different for negotiating around...so can't really help!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

marie73 said:


> When you click on _view public profile_, that's your profile picture.


The pic is on your public profile page, so we can still see it. Handsome guy, little Oliver is, with his half mask.

Hope he had a great birthday.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> The pic is on your public profile page, so we can still see it. Handsome guy, little Oliver is, with his half mask.
> 
> Hope he had a great birthday.


AhHa! That explains a few things for me to!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad you can see his pic! Sorry it has been awhile...waiting for the latest round of bloodwork as I type. Paws and fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just got the results. Going in the right direction..... Creat 2.3 (was 2.6 a month ago). Bun 45. They did an Abaxis kidney profile. everything else was in normal range, including protein, which she said means he's not losing any in his urine (which i believe previous vet had noticed early on). He weighed 10.10 which is his normal range. He's been eating about 2/3 cup of food daily, which is quite an increase from when I first brought him home!! Good signs, right?!Not gonna lie, a little disappointed we aren't in the normal range with the 2 main kidney values, but she said it takes 12 weeks for kidneys to fully heal after injury. (Quite a difference from the first vet who sent him home after 3 days of IV, and didnt even tell me about giving fluids at home.) We are doing 3 more weeks of daily fluids, then one week of every other day, then checking levels again.
He is totally behaving like his old self!!! That's why I'm surprised the levels aren't normal yet. But I should be happy they continue to decrease I guess, right!?! 


On this Abaxis vet scan results sheet, it has the normal ranges for creat as 0.3-2.1 mg/dL. I had thought it was 0.8-1.8. Any ideas why the discrepancy? Normal for Bun is 10-30, which seems lower than I have seen.


As always, thank you for all of your input, prayers, support!!!


Allison and Oliver


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good report for you and Oliver! I'm really glad you're continuing sub-q fluids. You've found a good vet, I believe.

Some labs use different ranges for normal.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Soooooooooooooo happy to read your update)) hugs!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have myself caught between a rock and a hard place. I had been hand feeding Oliver pieces of dry food (one at a time, putting the pcs in front of him on the floor) periodically, to make sure he was eating adequate amounts of food. Now, he will go over and sit by his food waiting for me to feed him! He rarely eats off the dishes now, so I started putting pieces on the floor near the dish, in hopes he would then start eating off the dish again...but now he is just eating what is on the floor and walking away!!!! I can't have hundreds of pieces of food on the floor. I cleaned off all the dishes (they are my ceramic saucers from my dinner set) with very hot water...thinking maybe there was dishwasher soap residue on them, still not eating off them. I got new ceramic saucers yesterday, cleaned them in hot water.....I think he may have eaten off it once while I was gone, but then wouldn't go near it. He eats fine if I feed him the food, but clearly, I cannot be the only way he eats!!! Up until the incident, he was eating out of the same plastic dish his whole 3 years of life. After he got sick, he wouldn't eat out of it, so I went to the saucers. I tried a different plastic dish, he wouldn't try it. How can this beautiful cat be causing me so much grief!?!?! Help!!!!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry it's been awhile. After we went to every other day of sub q fluids for a week, Oliver's kidney levels remained about the same. I think the BUN went down a few points, the creatinine went up a tenth of a point to 2.4. Vet is thinking his kidneys must've been damaged from whatever injured them and they probably won't return to normal levels at this point. 
I have been doing every other day sub q for the past month, and was supposed to go to twice a week (or every third day), and then do another blood check next week, but I am thinking about just doing the every other day for another month....to give Oliver a month off from having to get bloodwork done. He is acting totally normal....except he still prefers me to feed him, or eat off the floor. I have created a monster, and don't know how to undo it!!!?!?!?! It is creating stress with my husband, and he has been very patient through all of this. I also get stressed when I think about ever having to be gone, if we go on vacation or anything....how do I handle this?


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I can give you a suggestion about eating off the floor. The cat likes it better because they don't have to deal with their long mustache get pressured from the sides of the bowl. It can be uncomfortable for him especially if he has a big head. You had mentioned previously that he likes to eat from your dinner set saucer. Instead of using that particular saucer you can get another saucer type plate (flat) just for him (maybe a store like goodwill have them). My cats use some old plates from Corelle. I also put easy to wash placemats under the plates so the floor doesn't get dirty. They are not expensive either. Hope this works. I don't have any suggestions on sub-q fluids.. Maybe others with more experience can help.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Also... Some cats prefer a lifted eating area. Its easier for them to digest the food and reduce the chance of regurgitation. Maybe that's why he loves you feeding him by hand. You can try by placing the plate on top of thick old books see if he prefers that way. Just try different methods and see if this is the case.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

NOLAKitties said:


> Also... Some cats prefer a lifted eating area. Its easier for them to digest the food and reduce the chance of regurgitation. Maybe that's why he loves you feeding him by hand. You can try by placing the plate on top of thick old books see if he prefers that way. Just try different methods and see if this is the case.


That was just what I was going to suggest. I have my cats dish up on a wire storage rack I got from Walmart or someplace like that. Now when they are eating they can sit in front of the dish and just lean forward to eat. One of my cats used to regurgitate all the time. Since I raised the dish the episodes are rare. Worth a try.:wink:


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

He had eaten out of a regular plastic bowl that had 2 spaces for food his whole life up until the kidney issue. I have seen him eat a few bites out if this recently, but I panic that he wont eat enough, and then cave and start feeding him by hand. I have tried a few different types of bowls, as he also doesn't seem to eat off the saucer either. I appreciate your suggestions!! Will see what I can find.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Try just putting the food on an elevated paper plate (?). I'm glad you have the patience to see him through this! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am going to bring Oliver for another kidney profile after changing his sub q fluid schedule. He has been getting 100cc every other day for the past month and a half, and has been doing really well. He as gained back his weight, is playful, and acting like his pre crisis self!  he has even eaten off a dish twice in the past 3 days . I am going to try to go to a sub q schedule of every third day soon...and was wondering about other people's successes/problems with changing the schedule. 
Not going to lie...I'm a nervous wreck about it! I was nervous about going from every day to every other too....but since there wasn't any decrease in his creatinine when we went from every day to every other, I am worried there will be an increase. I am thinking of giving him fluids on the 15th, then waiting until the 18th and taking that day off to keep an eye on him. Give him fluids that night, and then bring him for bloodwork on the 21st. I don't think I can wait through the weekend to Christmas Eve....mainly bc of my nervousness of his levels going back up. 
Does this sound like a good plan? I am hoping for a Christmas miracle!!!!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ooo I will be hoping for you! We had a thanksgiving miracle with our dog. he ate a bottle of Ibprofen and ended up in the er vet for 3 days and thankfully is back to normal now... fingerscrossed that it stays that way.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Al524 said:


> I am going to bring Oliver for another kidney profile after changing his sub q fluid schedule.


It sounds like Oliver is doing very well from what you have written here, BUT you won't know for sure until you have a current renal panel done. So get the panel done BEFORE you alter his subQ schedule. If his creat hasn't come down significantly from his last blood test, then do NOT change his fluid schedule (or you'll risk compromising his health). If it has come down significantly, then your plan to reduce his fluids makes sense.

It's unwise to alter a treatment "blind". Get the test first so you know where he stands.

Laurie


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Laurie, we did do a profile after a week of being on the every other day schedule and his creatinine was at 2.4, and the BUN was just slightly above normal. He has been doing well since then (mid october) so I believe the vet wanted to see if he could maintain this level with slightly less support if fluids. Does this make sense to you? It seems to make sense to me, but you are far more experienced with this than i am. I don't really want to have to get his bloodwork done now and then again so soon after changing his schedule, as I remember reading that it's stressful for cats to get their bloodwork done often.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Al524 said:


> Laurie, we did do a profile after a week of being on the every other day schedule and his creatinine was at 2.4, and the BUN was just slightly above normal. He has been doing well since then (mid october) so I believe the vet wanted to see if he could maintain this level with slightly less support if fluids. Does this make sense to you? It seems to make sense to me, but you are far more experienced with this than i am. I don't really want to have to get his bloodwork done now and then again so soon after changing his schedule, as I remember reading that it's stressful for cats to get their bloodwork done often.


Frequent bloodwork with a CKD cat is one of those "darned if you do and darned if you don't" propositions. Since CKD cats are susceptible to anemia, it is important to limit blood draws as much as possible. However, without blood draws, you don't know what's going on internally with your cat.

That said, since Oliver is a young cat (I'm remembering that correctly, I hope) whose problem started as an acute crises (as opposed to the slow onset of chronic kidney disease), I think there's still a small chance that his kidneys may improve with continuing fluid support. If he were mine, I think I'd be inclined to keep him on every other day fluids without further bloodwork (unless his behavior or symptoms warrant it) until he's 6 mos out from the initial crisis, then run a renal panel and see where his creat is. If it's not in the lower half of the lab's reference range at that point, I'd concede that he has CKD and make any further decisions based on that diagnosis.

My first officially diagnosed CKD cat, Pea, started out with an acute renal crisis which converted into CKD. She was 18 yrs old at the time, and I was completely ignorant of anything having to do with renal disease in cats. As a result, I did not do much of anything to address her disease until she became critical 3 1/2 yrs later (she was one TOUGH old gal!). I learned a lot about how NOT to handle kidney disease from her.

You have a tremendous advantage with Oliver. You have the Internet at your fingertips and access to a vast community of feline kidney disease caretakers to help guide you on the right track. Use the community. Get as much input as you can, and sort through all of the inevitably conflicting information to see what makes the most sense to you. That's the best any of us can do. And, of course, use all of this new-found knowledge in consult with your own vet to determine the best course of action for Oliver.

Laurie


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

We are almost at 5 months from crisis. This (new)vet was hopeful that his kidneys would've gotten back in into the normal range after 12 weeks of fluid treatment, so she is now thinking they must've been damaged from the acute episode and are not probably not going to get back to normal. I guess she is thinking of seeing what is the lowest amt of fluid therapy he can tolerate (?) and still be ok. She is still not calling it CKD, rather that the kidneys have been injured. I do like her...much more than previous vet, who I believe did not treat Oliver aggressively enough (or even tell he about doing sub q at home!). I think if I had done fluids after his first 3 day stay at the vet, we wouldn't be in this predicament. 
I don't know what to do!!!??!?!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It sounds like your vet believes Oliver's kidneys have been permanently, but not progressively, damaged, which may very well be the case. I can't tell you what to do. You just have to do what seems like the best and most reasonable course of action to you and for Oliver. I doubt if your initial plan would do him any harm, though I'm not sure that you'd get much useful information out of a blood test run that soon after changing his subQ schedule, esp. without knowing his renal status right before making a schedule change.

Laurie


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

I appreciate your advice Laurie. I have the 2 weeks following the date I plan to take him for the testing off from work, so I was thinking I would be able to pay attention to any possible changes more closely, and can get him back to the vet quickly or go back to every other day fluids quickly. My gray hair has been coming in quickly over these past few months! He has really put back on all of his weight and is playful and eating....I pray for a miracle daily. It's so hard not knowing...
Thank you for your advice. I will have to try and figure this out I guess.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

WE GOT A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!!!!!! I changed Oliver's fluid schedule to every third day last week, and I got the results tonight....creatinine is in the normal range!!!! It was 2.4 in October, it was 1.8 this time. (Their range of normal is 0.3-2.1). Bun was only down one point at 40, which is still not normal, but I'm so happy the creatinine came down!!!!
His appetite has increased a great deal the last few weeks, and I was hoping for this! 

I know that Laurie, and possibly others, were concerned about checking levels after only one week of fluid adjustment. I was too nervous to wait two weeks. I haven't talked to the vet yet, as she had left for the day. I'm hoping this shift in levels is going to remain in the normal range! He hasn't been here since this started in July! Thank all of you for your prayers and suggestions!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH YAY!!! HAPPY DANCE for Oliver and you!! So glad he's got an appetite and is eating! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

SO happy to read that)) Merry Christmas!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for all of your support! This is truly a Christmas miracle!!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just wanted to share the continued good news....
We have been weaning Oliver off the sub Q fluids gradually since December. He has had NO sub Q fluids for a full month, and his last bloodwork on Friday showed CONTINUED NORMAL RANGES!!! It is so completely miraculous, that I was speechless when they told me. I kindve knew, as he has been completely back to his old self for quite some time now, but my nerves have been shot over these past eight months. What an incredibly long journey this has been. He is still unsure about eating out of bowls, so I still have his food on the mat around his bowl. I'm afraid to just go cold turkey and not have the food on the mat anymore. The memories of the early days of this saga when I was literally smearing food into his mouth when he wouldn't eat, are still fresh in my mind, and I don't want him to stop eating all over again! This ordeal has opened up a window of anxiety in me that I don't enjoy  but I am sooooooooooo incredibly grateful for everyone's support and advice as we were going through this. 
We are going on a much needed vacation in a few weeks, and I am a nervous wreck leaving him. I have a wonderful sitter for him, but, like I said, this anxiety has gotten the better of me. Thank all of you again for all of your kindness and support! It's because of many of you that Oliver got the help that he needed!!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

What a fantastic outcome!!  I'm _so_ happy for you and Oliver!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Al524 said:


> Just wanted to share the continued good news....
> We have been weaning Oliver off the sub Q fluids gradually since December. He has had NO sub Q fluids for a full month, and his last bloodwork on Friday showed CONTINUED NORMAL RANGES!!! It is so completely miraculous, that I was speechless when they told me. I kindve knew, as he has been completely back to his old self for quite some time now, but my nerves have been shot over these past eight months. What an incredibly long journey this has been. He is still unsure about eating out of bowls, so I still have his food on the mat around his bowl. I'm afraid to just go cold turkey and not have the food on the mat anymore. The memories of the early days of this saga when I was literally smearing food into his mouth when he wouldn't eat, are still fresh in my mind, and I don't want him to stop eating all over again! This ordeal has opened up a window of anxiety in me that I don't enjoy  but I am sooooooooooo incredibly grateful for everyone's support and advice as we were going through this.
> We are going on a much needed vacation in a few weeks, and I am a nervous wreck leaving him. I have a wonderful sitter for him, but, like I said, this anxiety has gotten the better of me. Thank all of you again for all of your kindness and support! It's because of many of you that Oliver got the help that he needed!!!


YAY!!!...

The fear and anxiety is BRUTAL! Isn't it. I have a hard time leaving mine. I've become, in some ways, obsessively hawkish.


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

It IS brutal!!! I just want to feel "normal" again!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Your anxiety will fade to a livable level in time, and it will be replaced by vigilance. Anxiety is uncomfortable, but vigilance will serve you and your charges well.

Laurie


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Laurie! I have learned a great deal from you!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Al, 
So happy to hear this news about Oliver!
I know what you mean about being a nervous wreck!
What Laurie said is so true though!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That's wonderful news! It's a testament to the good care he got and the commitment you had to doing whatever it took to get him better. So the gray hairs were worth it! 

If you have an experienced catsitter, he'll be fine. As for eating, the little monsters I created quickly figured out that the catsitter isn't going to spend an hour+ feeding them. They know things are different when I'm away. I think they only pull the fussiness thing with the person they know they can sucker into doing anything for them...

I'm sure Oliver will be fine!


----------



## Al524 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for your supportive words to help calm my crazies!! I think you are on to something spirite!! Oliver will stare at me and make these little chirping noises when he wants something from me. I'm the only one in the house he has suckered into being his slave! He's lucky he's adorable!


----------

